# Etowah River Mining Tunnel



## Flatstacker (May 18, 2012)

Anyone ever paddled this tunnel or have any info. on it. I have seen videos on web but wanted some input from someone on this site. 
Thanks!


----------



## 93yj242 (May 18, 2012)

built by the gold miners to divert the river is bout all i know. wonder how long it took to get thu all that rock?


----------



## SASS249 (May 18, 2012)

I have paddled it a bunch of times.  You want to get to the opening and get your head down to the water level and look down the tunnel.  You should be able to see clear through.  If you can not then something is blocking the tunnel so do not enter.

Best water level is when the Dahlonega gauge shows a level close to 3 with a discharge around 300cfs.

When you enter you should be able to see the other end.  You will quickly lose it however because the tunnel is just not straight.  Just let the current carry you and fend off the walls.  In a canoe I tell people to make sure they keep their hands in the boat so you do not get them caughet between the gunwale and the wall.  In a kayak just bee careful, likely not enough room to use a double paddle well.

About 1/2 way in you will go over a small ledge.  It is not much, but in the dark you will swear it was 12 feet high.

As you exit the current will try to throw you onto some rocks on the right, just be ready to paddle hard to the left as you exit and no problem.  No real problem if you get washed up in the rocks, but will likely overturn and get wet.

I would not run it at levels much exceeding what I gave above.

Ran it first in the 70's and ran it as recent as last year.  It is always fun, and not really dangerous, just keep your head about you.


----------



## JKnieper (May 19, 2012)

Haven't done it since the 80's when I was an explorer scout.  Fun times!  It will definitely make you nervous the first time through.


----------



## wgatling (May 19, 2012)

*Etowah tunnel*

As you enter the tunnel, you can't help but think that this was a huge mistake. The light fades, the noise grows, and the sense that your ancestors survived by not doing stupid things like this. 

As you exit the tunnel, you swear to your buddies that it was great. Then you pull over to the side to collect yourself for a few minutes.

Tunnel video and trip report


----------



## Flatstacker (May 21, 2012)

Thanks to all. Sounds like something to put on my "list".


----------



## TurkeyJay (May 21, 2012)

I did it 2 years ago. Great trip but the water was low. Like what everybody stated DO NOT GO INTO IT IF YOU CANT SEE THE OTHER END. If the water is low you will be doing alot of dragging. We had 3 canoes and 3 yaks in our group. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Craftyoutlaw (May 26, 2012)

Wow..


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 26, 2012)

SASS249 said:


> I have paddled it a bunch of times.  You want to get to the opening and get your head down to the water level and look down the tunnel.  You should be able to see clear through.  If you can not then something is blocking the tunnel so do not enter.
> 
> Best water level is when the Dahlonega gauge shows a level close to 3 with a discharge around 300cfs.
> 
> ...



it's at 3.17 ft. and 131 cfs right now, 300 cfs would be a little high wouldn't it?


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 26, 2012)

Who is up for a trip on monday? I need another truck to shuttle.


----------



## SASS249 (May 26, 2012)

300 or so makes for a fun ride.  131 should be OK.  Wish I could go but have other commitments.


----------



## wgatling (May 27, 2012)

*Tunnel river level*

At 350cfm, the tunnel is rocking. It is probably passable higher, but somebody else is going to have report the maximum level.

My group had a guy hit his head really hard at the drop. Canoeist sit higher and are at risk. He had on a helmet, but was not a happy camper the rest of the day. 

The ceiling has the same misalignment as the tunnel river bed.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 27, 2012)

Man, I gotta findthis place!
Any good fishing in the area?


----------



## killabig1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've done it three times now, twice about ten years ago and again in April (2012).  

I remembered "the drop" inside the tunnel about 1/3 the way in.  Like SASS49 said, its not that bad but since you can't see anything, you'll think you're going over Niagara Falls.
But I swear this last time the drop seemed much steeper and rougher than the last time.

Decent fishing for small redeye bass in the Etowah.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 4, 2012)

Fun, but a little scary. Wear a headlamp.


----------



## EagleZT (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, new guy here. Me and a bud are thinking about running the tunnel, but looking at what Isaac is about to dump on GA has us second guessing and also the fact that were not prepped for the section above with the falls. Anyone got any local advice on safe camping for the night below the tunnel thats near it? 

If this doesnt work, were thinking about running from the dam to Euharlee rd and staying there. (if you have some thoughts on this site that would be great) 

Thanks.


----------



## SASS249 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mostly private property below the tunnel.  Any camping would likely have to be of the "stealth" type, very quiet and low profile.

The campsites along Euharlee road are OK, nothing special but clean free.  Really, the upper etowah is not difficult, just portage the falls.  You can run the whole thing in one long day.


----------



## puddlehunter (Aug 27, 2012)

Euharlee bridge to 411 is a better run on the lower section


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 27, 2012)

My buddy used to own the home right before the tunnel, I never ran it, but the fishing was pretty good along that stretch.


----------



## EagleZT (Aug 28, 2012)

Im leaning more towards running from the Weinman Dam to 411 and Camping at Euharlee. Im a history teacher so Im more interested in the historical things along those stretches. Im just hoping it doesnt rain too hard to cause the river to be too much trouble.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 28, 2012)

EagleZT said:


> Im leaning more towards running from the Weinman Dam to 411 and Camping at Euharlee. Im a history teacher so Im more interested in the historical things along those stretches. Im just hoping it doesnt rain too hard to cause the river to be too much trouble.



The river on the lower section of the Etowah below the T Weinman dam is either slow and easy or hauling like crazy.
It's either running at around 225 cfs or 4,500 cfs.

  It's controlled by the Army C of E- when they generate, the river is 4-5 feet higher and moving faster than I can paddle (unless you are right on the bank, but I have no intention on being on the river when there is that much speed/volume).  If you plan on being on the river when they generate, the good news is that there is no rapids- the water is well over any mid river rocks.  I'd just worry about not clipping a downed tree on the side of the river and getting pinned, which is typically the way most drownings go for those who can swim.

You can call 706-334-7213 and find out what the schedule is.  Typically they don't release on weekends during the spring and summer, but they may when the lake is high and needs to be drawn down.  They don't release the schedule but one day at a time, but more often than not the schedule they set up on Monday will be generally the same (plus/minus an hour) up until Friday.

It's a pretty stretch of water, with much history.  I meet someone wondering around on my property there one day who was looking for artifacts.  He picked up 2 pieces in minutes.  I would have never recognized them, but apparently they were pieces of rock that were not native to the area that were dropped by the native americans there. 

Let me know if you need any other help via PM, I don't check the site that often.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is the week's history of the current on the Etowah right below the dam: http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv?site_no=02394000


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, one more thing.  Once they start releasing water at Allatoona dam, it takes a little under an hour to get to the T W dam.  It rises fairly suddenly.  Once they shut it down, it's a longer process to see the water recede.  It might be three hours for the water to get back to normal, but it becomes more manageable in about an hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## Oconostota (Aug 28, 2012)

Word to the wise, down below.  Try putting a 20' Ski Barge on a trailer, on the ramp right below the concrete structure that impounds Lake Allatoona (the GON sub G-rated word filter calls me a potty mouth for using the 3-letter word for that concrete structure - hello...any sensible folk running this site?).

You get one, just one shot to load such a powerboat on a trailer.  Stab it, steer, hope and hang on.  Either you load it right, right-quick-like, or something gets broken).

Sooooo, that's why I have yet to get on the river on my SUP when they're generating.  As a long-time whitewater kayaker, would I be absolutely safe?  Yup (but only because I recognize real hazards when I see them).  Might I miss the exact spot at the takeout, and be in for a real adventure?  Probably.  Would it be worth the excitement?  Maybe.

If you wanna run it, please be sensible and safe, and DO NOT be listed on the weekly DNR report via email.  Please.




FishingAddict said:


> The river on the lower section of the Etowah below the T Weinman dam is either slow and easy or hauling like crazy.
> It's either running at around 225 cfs or 4,500 cfs.
> 
> It's controlled by the Army C of E- when they generate, the river is 4-5 feet higher and moving faster than I can paddle (unless you are right on the bank, but I have no intention on being on the river when there is that much speed/volume).  If you plan on being on the river when they generate, the good news is that there is no rapids- the water is well over any mid river rocks.  I'd just worry about not clipping a downed tree on the side of the river and getting pinned, which is typically the way most drownings go for those who can swim.
> ...


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 29, 2013)

Reviving this, I have seen posts saying this run is better at 4-5 ft, right now it 's at 4 ft and 4,200 cfm the earlier posts saying 350cfm was the max is confusing me. aslo i need float times and takeout points The points that i have seen are hwy9, 53, castlebury rd., kelly bridge, river park, ga 136. what would be the best float to fish and do the tunnel, Thanks


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 29, 2013)

also i have seen about 2 portages, 1 i believe right below hwy 9?


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 29, 2013)

Castlebury Bridge to Hway 9 is about a 4-5hour run, and pretty good fishing.  This is the classic trip for the tunnel section.

Not sure what gauge you are looking at.  The Dahlonega gauge is currently at around 3.4 and 250cfs.  Note: cfs not cfm

Fishing is better on the section through Dawson Forest  ( Kelly Bridge Road  to Hway 9) and is also about a 5 hour run.

If you look here:  http://www.etowahwatertrail.org/interactiveMap.php there is an interactive map of the entire river showing mile by mile various features and the known launching sites.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 29, 2013)

yes some one gave me a link to a different gage. I am not familiar with this area, can these trips be combined, and are there any places to camp nearby?.  Ok  I have been looking everywhere for info and have seen about 2 portages. one below 53 and one below 9, also if we float to kelly bridge can we camp in dawson forest and how long will this add to the float? Thanks


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link
Castelbury to 9 is 16.4 miles
9 to kelly bridge is 9.1 miles
does this sound about right, i guess the 5 hr float time for both accounts for the better fishing in dawson forest?
I still did not see any portages on any of the marks on the map in the link though


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 29, 2013)

My understanding is that the interior drop was caused by them tunneling in from both ends, attempting to meet in somewhere in the middle.

Considering when that was done, and the technology available then, I think they did pretty darned good meeting with just a minor misalignment, after blasting through a whole bunch of rock.

For anyone who paddles, it should be on their "bucket list"!  Heck, I've been paddling well over 20 years, and still want to run it one day.  Not so sure I'd want to run it on my SUP, though.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 29, 2013)

me and some friends will be going on the 13th, I believe we can camp in dawson forest along the river from what i have read.


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 29, 2013)

Your mileages are about right.  I checked my logbook and for the tunnel section we usually do Castlebury to 136 and that is a 5 hour trip if you fish.  I suspect it would add another 4 or more hours to go all the way to Highway 9.

Highway 9 to Kelly Bridge is about 9 miles and a 4-5 hour float time is about right.

Most of the land along the river is private (even the mining tunnel is actually on private land).  I also understand you can camp in the Dawson Forest area also, but never have.

Hope you have a good trip and be sure to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ThePaleRyder (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, once you get way below the tunnel, into Dawson Forest, you can camp anywhere in there (per my conversation with a game warden, fairly recently).  Just not in any wildlife openings (they will be marked as such), or blocking any road or gate (not likely if camping via canoe or kayak).


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks, I think we have all the info needed to do what we were planning.


----------



## VenisonMan (Jul 27, 2014)

puddlehunter said:


> Euharlee bridge to 411 is a better run on the lower section


This thread might be dead. But if not, how long does that stretch take?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.atl-yaks.com/forum/
Lots of info on here. This is the old forum but the info you need is in here.


----------



## Klag (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, that's about the coolest thing I ever seen in my whole life!  Glad someone bumped this old thread for the newbies like me!!


----------



## SanfordGoPro (Aug 5, 2014)

I really want to do this float too! It's mostly shoal bass fishing right? My friend has done the tunnel section and made a you tube video. Actually a lot of folks have done youtube videos on this part. Its looks pretty cool and unique.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 5, 2014)

SanfordGoPro said:


> I really want to do this float too! It's mostly shoal bass fishing right? My friend has done the tunnel section and made a you tube video. Actually a lot of folks have done youtube videos on this part. Its looks pretty cool and unique.


I am all in. anyone that want's to go let me know. I have floated that section but did not get to do the tunnel.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 6, 2014)

yea the first time I went through it I thought to my self you big dummy why didn't you go around, it was a heck of a rush I must say, just think how those men dug that tunnel back then. it would take six months to do it now with all the modern equipment we have.


----------



## Klag (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd have to wear a bright headlamp so I could see all the bugs on the ceiling of the tunnel


----------



## General P (Aug 25, 2014)

I've done it twice, once last year in a 17 foot canoe.  And once this year in my liquid logic kayak, we are actually going again this Sunday.  It's a fun run with a good water level. It's pretty low right now so we are hoping for some rain this weekend.  We usually do from 9 to 136 and it took between 6 and 7 hrs depending on water level.  The tunnel is not to be missed, I done it with no light in the canoe and swamped in the middle section.  And I done it with a head lamp in the kayak and almost wish I didn't have it because the rapid in the middle was much bigger than I thought.  But the level was up allot that day so I'm sure that helped. 

Just get down low to the water level and look for the light.  Be aware that the ceiling in the middle hangs down low and can make it look like there is something blocking the middle but it's just a rock coming from the roof. But if you get low enough you should be able to see under it.  Once you start down it you will def have a feeling of {this was a bad idea } but after it's over you won't stop talking about it for the next hour.


----------



## General P (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh and I had a buddy do it on a sit on top kayak and was fine, so if that's what you have you should still be ok.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 26, 2014)

General P said:


> I've done it twice, once last year in a 17 foot canoe.  And once this year in my liquid logic kayak, we are actually going again this Sunday.  It's a fun run with a good water level. It's pretty low right now so we are hoping for some rain this weekend.  We usually do from 9 to 136 and it took between 6 and 7 hrs depending on water level.  The tunnel is not to be missed, I done it with no light in the canoe and swamped in the middle section.  And I done it with a head lamp in the kayak and almost wish I didn't have it because the rapid in the middle was much bigger than I thought.  But the level was up allot that day so I'm sure that helped.
> 
> Just get down low to the water level and look for the light.  Be aware that the ceiling in the middle hangs down low and can make it look like there is something blocking the middle but it's just a rock coming from the roof. But if you get low enough you should be able to see under it.  Once you start down it you will def have a feeling of {this was a bad idea } but after it's over you won't stop talking about it for the next hour.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Flatstacker (Jul 6, 2016)

*The Tunnel*

Well 4 years later finally made it. Got decent video and thanks to my son for editing and adding a little music 
https://youtu.be/pp7BC_XBcVg


----------



## Dub (Jul 7, 2016)

Flatstacker said:


> Well 4 years later finally made it. Got decent video and thanks to my son for editing and adding a little music
> https://youtu.be/pp7BC_XBcVg




Heck yes !   



Well done, sir.  Well done.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 7, 2016)

Very cool but yall can have it,I have no desire to go into a dark cave on a kayak............


----------



## PopPop (Jul 7, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Very cool but yall can have it,I have no desire to go into a dark cave on a kayak............



I am with you Hawk!


----------



## clownbird (Jul 7, 2016)

nice job!

nice baptizin'.

no mention of the vent hole toward the end?  you can see the sky thru it but it goes by pretty quick.


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 6, 2019)

Does anyone have a safe or max level for the tunnel on the hwy 9 gauge since the dalogena guage is no longer working? Thx


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 6, 2019)

Looking to go this wknd and was wanting to know if anyone has been recently


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (May 6, 2019)

Semi-Pro said:


> Looking to go this wknd and was wanting to know if anyone has been recently


I've been wanting to go as well, and from what I've gathered the Dawsonville gauge needs to be under 5 ft and the flow 400 or less. Some may have ran it higher but I'm going to wait until the river is right before I go for the first time. Lately every Thursday or Friday a storm rolls through and jacks all these rivers up.


----------



## ForsythGlock (May 6, 2019)

Wear a helmet if the river is high.  Your head will be VERY close to the top at a couple of spots.  Also, make sure you have a good headlamp.


----------



## Semi-Pro (May 7, 2019)

Looking like we will be there fri morning


----------

